# Carlton SP2000



## copper86 (May 7, 2007)

Hi. I just bought a 2006 carlton sp 2000 stump machine. New to the business and not many people doing"stump grinding only" in my area. Anyone using one of these? Where is the best place to get teeth for it? How many hour's on average do teeth last? Thanks Mike


----------



## Philip4465 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Carlton SP2000 Stump Grinder*

Hi

I purchased a SP2000 grinder in May 2004, the machine has proved to be very reliable, with no problems so far. I had a narrow kit put on the machine after purchasing a Carlton 4012 diesel machine. The SP2000 width is now 29inches wide, which means it will fit through most gateways.

I have to say that the Carlton 4012 has certainly made life a lot easier, and with the diesel engine, much more economical to run.

I must put a review up, see http://gardenequipmentreview.com


----------

